
Ask HN: Best alternative to an X1 carbon - gaspoweredcat
For the last 4 years my 1st gen X1 carbon has been my most beloved possession, but time and my miserable treatment of it have taken their toll, thankfully ive come into some cash so its time to retire this old war horse and choose a new machine.<p>Normally id be all too eager to just grab a more up to date X1 and e done with it but a few little things are stopping me doing that, namely that i want 16gb of ram which makes an x1 very expensive and that id rather like to play a few games again so something with a discreet GPU would be ideal.<p>based on current press the word is that the Huawei Matebook X pro would easily meet all my needs as would the dell XPS 15,unfortunately both of those are rare as rocking horse turds here in the UK, not impossible but generally very overpriced<p>the next nearest match ive seen to the matebook pro is the xiaomi notebook pro but it just seems too cheap, so could anyone either reassure me of the xiaomis quality and chance of surviving 4-5 years being carted about like a sack of spuds or suggest another device that can match the incredible durability, battery life and lightness of the X1 carbon with a half decent GPU and 16Gb ram
======
smacktoward
You might be able to find what you want just by looking elsewhere in the
ThinkPad product line.

If you can wait a little while and money is no object, the upcoming ThinkPad
P1 might be ideal:
[https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/Thi...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/ThinkPad-P1/p/22WS2WPP101?menu-
id=P1)

If you can live with a slightly thicker and heavier machine, a ThinkPad T480
or T580 would otherwise check off all your boxes:
[https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-t-
ser...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-t-
series/c/thinkpadt)

------
nextos
Xiaomis are very very good build quality. I love their fanless m3 model (with
just 4 GB of RAM, but I don't need more as I ssh to a big server). It's a pure
Intel machine, just like old MacBook Airs. It works really well.

------
bufferoverflow
You can get XPS 15 on eBay. There are 33 brand new ones listed

[https://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=dell+xps+15&_...](https://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=dell+xps+15&_sacat=175672&LH_ItemCondition=1000)

